# Possible to change user name?



## Kevan (Mar 28, 2011)

I can't find an interface for changing my user name. 

It's not critical, but I'd prefer something else, and the time to do it would seem to be sooner, before I've established much identity under the old name.


----------



## Chris H. (Jan 27, 2007)

Send me a PM with what you'd like it to be.


----------



## madimoff (Feb 17, 2010)

Just piggybacking/hijacking or whatever, without changing user name can you have more than one user ID?


----------



## Chris H. (Jan 27, 2007)

Technically yes, if you sign up with a new email address. The only way you could run into trouble with this would be if you got banned and started posting under the other (not banned) username. In which case, it would probably get banned pretty quickly as well.


----------

